# طريقة تصنيع الاستايرين اكريلك كوبوليمر



## عبدالقادر2 (10 يوليو 2015)

بناء على طلب الباحث المحترف يشرفنى اكتب في هذا الموضوع 

ببساطة هى عملية استحلاب لمونومير او اكثر في الماء باستخدام مواد ذات تاثير سطحى مثل المنظفات وايضا بعض الاضافات لتحسين القوام وموانع العفن وعامل مساعد لبداية التفاعل والاضافات تكون علي اساس الاستخدام النهائى 

موضوعنا محدد لكوبوليمر مكون من ستايرين واكريلات لاستخدامه كبيندر في البويات المائيه او عجائن الطباعة للمنسوجات او بعض انواع احبار الطباعة المائية مثل الفلكسوجراف لطباعة الكرتون مثلا

نقول يا بسم الله

reactor charge
water 18.35%
stabilizing colloid 0.25%
ammonium persulphate 0.2%
ammonium hydroxide (25%) 0.5%
de- foamer 0.05%
bacteriocide 0.1%
fungicide 0.05%


pre- emulsion tank

water 30%
styrene 23%
butyl acrylate 24%
methacrylic acid 1%
surfactant 0.2%
colloid 2%
di-methyl ethanol amine 0.3%
الى هنا وانتهت التركيبة ويجب التاكيد بوجود تركيبات اخرى عديدة تعتمد على اضافات مختلفة وايضا نسب مختلفة لاضافة المونومير . فنجد هنا نسبة المواد الصلبة تقارب النصف اى 50% ونسبة المونومير تقريبا 1:1 فمن الممكن تعديلها لتكون 2:1 وبالعكس 1:2 وهذا ينعكس على الصفات الفيزيائية للمنتج حيث ان الاكريلات مرنة والستايرين صلب فزيادة اى منهما عن الاخر يكسب الكوبوليمر صفاته

كده عندنا التركيبة وفكرة عامة اذا حد عنده اهتمام وتناقش في الموضوع نكمل طريقة التصنيع ومواصفات المفاعل ووظائف المواد المستخدمه


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (18 يوليو 2015)

عيدكم مبارك . واضح ان الموضوع ده مش مهضوم نلغيه احسن


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (18 يوليو 2015)

الاستاذ عبد القادر
وعلى الجميع - يارب - بالخير
هل وجدت كتاب ( مفرد كتب ) يعاتب قارئه - 
كل من تطوع للكتابه فى هذا المكان اوغيره - عبارة عن كتاب - يفتحه القارئ وقتما يشاء - 
بعض الانفعالات لما نكتب - لامانع - بعض الاهتمام لما نقول - لا يضر - بعض الهجوم والتطاول - وقد جربت بنفسك ذلك - نتصدى له بسعة الصدر والفارق العمرى بيننا وبينهم -
عدم الاهتمام الظاهرى لما نكتب - لايجعلنا - نغلق سجلاتنا - اتابع ما تكتب وباقى الزملاء - وارى ان فى الجعبه الكثير لتسجيله
كما نقول لطلاب العلم .... اقرأ ... اقرأ ... اقرأ..... اقول لك ولكل من يكتب ... اكتب..... اكتب...... اكتب .


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (20 يوليو 2015)

عفوا اخى محمود بك. كل عام وانتم بخير. الا انني لا اعاتب احدا لكني كتبت فى الموضوع ردا علي احد الاخوة لاحتياحه لهذا وليس للمطالعه العامه ولما لم تتم المتابعة من قبل نفس الاخ فقد قررت ان انسي الموضوع . لانى اؤمن ان علي طالب العلم بعض الواجبات. وكانت كلمتى بمثابة نقطة فاصلة . حتي لا يتكرر نفس الموقف الذي تشير سيادتك اليه


----------



## aboahmed_1972 (19 سبتمبر 2015)

الي المهندس عبدالقادر 2
جزاكم اللة خير الجزاء علي هذة المعلومات برجاء توضيح كيفيه التصنيع وكيفيه يكون المادة غليظه القوام وبتركيز 50% لانني مهتم بهذا الموضوع وياريت تشرح لي ما دور كل مادة علشان لما العميل يطلب حاجه اقدر اعملها له بمعني عايز الفيلم صلب اعمل ايه عايزة سوفت اعمل اية عايز المادة شديدة عالية القوام ازود اية علي حساب وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## maadi97 (20 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
حضرتك ياريت توضيح اكثر لشكل المفاعل وطريقة التحكم يعنى لو عاوز انتج 1 طن ماهى المادير وطريقة التشغيل السليمة جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## aboahmed_1972 (26 ديسمبر 2015)

aboahmed_1972 قال:


> الي المهندس عبدالقادر 2
> جزاكم اللة خير الجزاء علي هذة المعلومات برجاء توضيح كيفيه التصنيع وكيفيه يكون المادة غليظه القوام وبتركيز 50% لانني مهتم بهذا الموضوع وياريت تشرح لي ما دور كل مادة علشان لما العميل يطلب حاجه اقدر اعملها له بمعني عايز الفيلم صلب اعمل ايه عايزة سوفت اعمل اية عايز المادة شديدة عالية القوام ازود اية علي حساب وشكرا
> السلا م عليكم يا ريت يا استاذ عبدالقادر 2 ترد علي استفساري وشكرا


----------



## أيهم سلمان (3 سبتمبر 2017)

ياجماعة الخير أرجوكن تركيبة معجونة الستوكو


----------



## ahmedgalal757 (14 أكتوبر 2017)

بشمهندس عبد القادر ممكن اسم surfactant واللى colloid


----------



## Egypt_mahmoud (27 أكتوبر 2017)

*اخى الحبيب اتمنى ان ترى رسالتى*



عبدالقادر2 قال:


> عفوا اخى محمود بك. كل عام وانتم بخير. الا انني لا اعاتب احدا لكني كتبت فى الموضوع ردا علي احد الاخوة لاحتياحه لهذا وليس للمطالعه العامه ولما لم تتم المتابعة من قبل نفس الاخ فقد قررت ان انسي الموضوع . لانى اؤمن ان علي طالب العلم بعض الواجبات. وكانت كلمتى بمثابة نقطة فاصلة . حتي لا يتكرر نفس الموقف الذي تشير سيادتك اليه



موضوعك شيق ممتع وعلمك وافر 
هنا شخصان 
عالم وهو حضرتك 
ومتعلم وهو نحن 
العالم اذا سئل عن علم 
لم يكتمه 
واذا اذاعه لم يطلب عليه شكرا لأنه ببساطة يعلم انه فى ميزان حسناته يتنامى ويكبر 
رسولنا الكريم قال عن مثل هذا العلم الذى تعطينا إياه "علم ينتفع به" 
والمتعلم يجب عليه شكر معلمه 
تحياتى لك ولكل العلماء فى الموقع 
بالنسبة لأخينا الذى لم يكتب رد فأتمنى من الموقع إضافة خدمة تمنح السائلين تنبيها عندما تاتى إجابات أسئلتهم


----------

